
Panera is losing nearly 100% of its workers every year - Reedx
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/29/fast-food-restaurants-in-america-are-losing-100percent-of-workers-every-year.html
======
equalunique
The restraunt where I work on the weekends looses nearly the same amount every
6 months.

